# Driverless Cars Arrive in New York City



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/06/nyregion/driverless-cars-new-york-city.html


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Not on city streets. Only inside of an industrial complex in Brooklyn, big difference.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Controlled area is different... We have a few in Columbus downtown but there's a driver still on board just in case. I would love to see driverless cares in real world testing in Times Square and other major areas. I am predicting many lawsuits, I am not a fan of driverless cars.


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

ColumbusRides said:


> ...I would love to see driverless cares in real world testing in Times Square and other major areas.


A big part of the challenge in areas as visually cluttered as Times Square is knowing what to ignore and what to pay attention to. I can't imagine the complexity of the algorithm necessary to approximate what an experienced human does in a second in that environment.


----------



## flyingpuffy (Mar 12, 2019)

ObsidianSedan said:


> A big part of the challenge in areas as visually cluttered as Times Square is knowing what to ignore and what to pay attention to. I can't imagine the complexity of the algorithm necessary to approximate what an experienced human does in a second in that environment.


Agreed. Algorithms are nowhere close to being able to navigate safely in high-density areas. Or maybe not. Who knows...


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Too much hype is like crying wolf, eventually no one will believe it


----------



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

There have been several companies testing their lidar equiped driverless cars on city streets in San Fran at all times of day. All with drivers and frequently with other passengers - presumably with engineers. The cars tend to be extremely cautious so I usually drive around them often.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

The key is to eliminate ALL human drivers
allowing the SDC to coordinate and communicate with each other.
No Human Error to muck everything up


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Not on city streets. Only inside of an industrial complex in Brooklyn, big difference.


Should take Longer for them t o be destroyed that way.
Maybe 2 years.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Not on city streets. Only inside of an industrial complex in Brooklyn, big difference.


Tick Tock
Think of this as beta mode


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> Tick Tock
> Think of this as beta mode


Tic toc.
No jobs.
No one travels.
Tic toc.

Rome burns 2.0

Pick a Tune , Nero.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Single Malt said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/06/nyregion/driverless-cars-new-york-city.html


Truckers hate NY due to the tickets they get.
NY will find a way to get millions on tickets...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ignatz said:


> Tick Tock
> Think of this as beta mode


Not as impressed as you from an engineering standpoint. In the 80's at we Had self guided stock delivery "driverless" flatbeds in factories. Also since the 80's we had driverless Trams in downtown Detroit (peoplemover) and several airports. This is a car on a self contained track. From an engineering standpoint not much more advanced than 80's technology.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Not as impressed as you from an engineering standpoint. In the 80's at we Had self guided stock delivery "driverless" flatbeds in factories. Also since the 80's we had driverless Trams in downtown Detroit (peoplemover) and several airports. This is a car on a self contained track. From an engineering standpoint not much more advanced than 80's technology.


No technology advances in 4 decades ?
Sorry,
No Sale.

But I feel your pain of the parade passing u by.....
as it will all of us

​


----------



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

I forgot to add that true driverless cars are most likely a decade or two away even with a 70-100k lidar-photo system. The unspoken problem is the artificial intelligence system especially if the system is designed to have zero accidents/deaths but doesn't communicate with the other cars on the road. if Waymo ceo with essentially unlimited funding by Google, says so I believe it. Soon you will hear Tesla CEO Musk always promise that driverless cars will happen next year for the next 10 years.

For long haul truck drivers it's a different story as driving on the freeway has less variables (no pedestrians, fewer traffic signals). They will be the first to be replaced. truck hubs will be located off freeways. truck drivers will only be needed for the last few miles.

https://www.cnet.com/news/alphabet-...wont-ever-be-able-to-drive-in-all-conditions/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sid hartha said:


> I forgot to add that true driverless cars are most likely a decade or two away even with a 70-100k lidar-photo system. The unspoken problem is the artificial intelligence system especially if the system is designed to have zero accidents/deaths but doesn't communicate with the other cars on the road. if Waymo ceo with essentially unlimited funding by Google, says so I believe it. Soon you will hear Tesla CEO Musk always promise that driverless cars will happen next year for the next 10 years.
> 
> For long haul truck drivers it's a different story as driving on the freeway has less variables (no pedestrians, fewer traffic signals). They will be the first to be replaced. truck hubs will be located off freeways. truck drivers will only be needed for the last few miles.
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/news/alphabet-...wont-ever-be-able-to-drive-in-all-conditions/


Flying Cars
Live on Mars
Self Driving Cars
Not too Far

Lies for the NEXT generation.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Sid hartha said:


> For long haul truck drivers it's a different story as driving on the freeway has less variables (no pedestrians, fewer traffic signals). They will be the first to be replaced. truck hubs will be located off freeways. truck drivers will only be needed for the last few miles.
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/news/alphabet-...wont-ever-be-able-to-drive-in-all-conditions/


I'm not sure about that. The Teamsters are probably the most powerful union in America.


----------



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

Driverless trucks that drive from freeway hub to freeway hub are coming. Do I pay a long haul truck driver 50-80k/yr with a 120k truck for 12hr on/6hr off for 5 days or do i buy a long haul driverless truck that drives 24/7 for 300k, 4-6× cost of a driver long haul? Why do you think Tesla is making a long haul electric truck? In 3 yrs or less I make up my investment. First it's the non union walmart, amazon, and FedEx then after the tech proves itself union ups will force the Teamsters to 'allow' driverless long haul trucks. Human truck drivers will only be needed for the last few miles into a city. what can the Teamsters do?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Sid hartha said:


> what can the Teamsters do?


Is this a serious question??!!


----------



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

Right. In NYC they may be able to put up a symbolic fight. But in other places? No. They haven't been able to get big new companies employees to join in quite awhile.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

This needs to be put into perspective, somewhat. 

Airplanes have auto pilot, and still have 2 pilots. Locomotives move on rails, can be automated, but still have engineers.

Both above modes of transport have a slim to virtually non existent chance of ever running into anything while in motion.

Obviously, they are still manned by a human for those “just in case” moments. 

A human has morality something an artificial intelligence will never have. 

Do you really want a SDC making the choice of who lives or dies in the event something runs out in front of it? What if the SDC thinks the deers life is more valuable than yours?

Still think SDCs are realistic any time soon?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I'll translate the headline......"self driving cars are coming to New York, but as we already know, they will still have a human driving the car, the car won't drive itself, and we will see no proof whatsoever of the car ever driving itself"


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Ignatz said:


> The key is to eliminate ALL human drivers
> allowing the SDC to coordinate and communicate with each other.
> No Human Error to muck everything up


Yeah, **** all those pedestrians that don't have a mind control helmet on them to allow all the SDC tech to stop them from stepping off a curb without looking both ways 3 times...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Ignatz said:


> The key is to eliminate ALL human drivers
> allowing the SDC to coordinate and communicate with each other.
> No Human Error to muck everything up


I thought you sounded like the Tomato in the other thread. Welcome back.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

goneubering said:


> I thought you sounded like the Tomato in the other thread. Welcome back.


U mean there's another that believes the problem is You
Not the rideshare Companies 
U flatter me
Sorry I can't return the compliment


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Ignatz said:


> U mean there's another that believes the problem is You
> Not the rideshare Companies
> U flatter me
> Sorry I can't return the compliment


Sorry. Posting like the Tomato isn't anything close to flattery. Instead this is where the Ignore feature comes in handy. Goodbye.


----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

Teamsters ain't what they used to be- only about 3% of trucking jobs are Union- Mostly the old school trucking companies like Yellow Freight ABF Central Freight



goneubering said:


> I'm not sure about that. The Teamsters are probably the most powerful union in America.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

UberNorthDfw said:


> Teamsters ain't what they used to be- only about 3% of trucking jobs are Union- Mostly the old school trucking companies like Yellow Freight ABF Central Freight


You'll discover @goneubering 's references are 4+ Decades Behind current state of affairs

ie. Quote "_There have been No technological advances since the early 1980s"_ end quote


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> You'll discover @goneubering 's references are 4+ Decades Behind current state of affairs
> 
> ie. Quote "_There have been No technological advances since the early 1980s"_ end quote


Customers dont want to sit alone in a machine with No human contact.

No one wants an " Alien Abduction " Ride in a S.D.C.

The " GEEKS " STILL DONT GET IT !

Technology will NEVER rival Creation.


----------



## YonkersResident (Aug 19, 2019)

Sid hartha said:


> Driverless trucks that drive from freeway hub to freeway hub are coming. Do I pay a long haul truck driver 50-80k/yr with a 120k truck for 12hr on/6hr off for 5 days or do i buy a long haul driverless truck that drives 24/7 for 300k, 4-6× cost of a driver long haul? Why do you think Tesla is making a long haul electric truck? In 3 yrs or less I make up my investment. First it's the non union walmart, amazon, and FedEx then after the tech proves itself union ups will force the Teamsters to 'allow' driverless long haul trucks. Human truck drivers will only be needed for the last few miles into a city.


That's perfectly fine because not a lot of drivers are doing OTR these days. A guy I knew that works for FedEx Freight said his longest runs are usually only 10 hours but all local. From NY the farthest he would drive is Philly and Boston and still gets paid very well.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Sid hartha said:


> Driverless trucks that drive from freeway hub to freeway hub are coming. Do I pay a long haul truck driver 50-80k/yr with a 120k truck for 12hr on/6hr off for 5 days or do i buy a long haul driverless truck that drives 24/7 for 300k, 4-6× cost of a driver long haul? Why do you think Tesla is making a long haul electric truck? In 3 yrs or less I make up my investment. First it's the non union walmart, amazon, and FedEx then after the tech proves itself union ups will force the Teamsters to 'allow' driverless long haul trucks. Human truck drivers will only be needed for the last few miles into a city. what can the Teamsters do?


driverless trucks are just as believable as driverless cars.....of which there are still 0 on the road today even after years ago it was supposed to be a trillion dollar market by now


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Poor tomato.

He doesn’t have the energy to fight anymore

Just post an article and split


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> Poor tomato.
> 
> He doesn't have the energy to fight anymore
> 
> Just post an article and split


lol he's like, "they don't pay me enough, f this" lmao


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Is this a serious question??!!


Maybe help clean up the driverless cars after the vomit comics have visited them.


----------

